# Can liniment gel burn the skin of a sensitive horse?



## eventer89 (Apr 14, 2009)

I went to go visit my new gelding today, and the owner (he is mine pending a PPE) had put absorbine gel liniment on his back, and it seems kind of inflamed and it was very tender - he didn't want me touching it. Could the liniment have burned his skin? I bought the liquid absorbine liniment so I can dilute it, but I didn't want to use it until he heals from the gel....

Has anyone ever experienced anything like this?


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

Although I've never experienced it, Absorbine can irritate a horse's skin. The question is why did the owner need to use it on a horse he is selling? My thoughts are that he has never used it before or he would have known so why now?


----------



## eventer89 (Apr 14, 2009)

His back was sore, so I suggsted using liniment. She hasn't used the gel on him before.


----------



## eventer89 (Apr 14, 2009)

So if the gel irritated his skin, should I not use the liquid on him either? Or will it be okay as long as I dilute it and use it as a brace?


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

eventer89 said:


> His back was sore, so I suggsted using liniment. She hasn't used the gel on him before.


Was he sore from your saddle or hers?

Since you don't know what ingredient cause the irritation, I would avoid the use of the product altogether. Diluting the product may render it useless for it's purpose.


----------



## eventer89 (Apr 14, 2009)

It says on the bottle to dilute it. He is sore from not being ridden for a year and then ridden quite a bit over the past week due to him being up for sale and people coming and trying him. Or so that's what I think, but the vet will tell me on Friday.

I guess I wont use the liniment on him anymore....


----------



## upnover (Jan 17, 2008)

yes, a friend of mine put liniment gel on her horse's legs and really irritated the skin (he's a pretty sensitive guy). Although i've used it on several other horses with no adverse reactions. guess it depends on the horse.


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Did she blanket the horse after the liniment application? I'm nearly positive it warns against heating the horse after applying the liniment, which includes blanketing.
I just seem to recall this from the last time I used absorbine on Maia...


----------



## eventer89 (Apr 14, 2009)

No, she put it on him and left it on (the bottle said to) and he seemed very uncomfortable, so she rinsed it off.


----------



## LDblackhorse (Nov 26, 2008)

Hi there

I thought I would through my two cents in.

I work with horses on the track and we use linaments of all kinds.
My advice with absorbine do not use it as it is. it can blister or 
scurf ( really dry the skin). We always mix it with 60% rubbing achahol and 40% absorbine. But we use this as a tightaner for the legs to tighten the tendon and relax there sore legs.
I personally would not put it on there back since it is a tightner. Even if it is in a mix. Alot of trainer like the mix in the water( very diluted )to help keep the horse cool on race day

As for gels they can be ok but in small amounts. Also never go aganist the hair with either gels of absorbine but gently rub from knee to hoof etc.
Again I generally only use this for legs.

I think the best suggestion would to invest in alarge hot water bottle and leave it on your horse for ten to fifteen mintues. Then just gently massge from wither to back end it may help. It is alot better then puting linaments on the back. Since if you do ride may cause it to react and make him more uncomfortable.

Also one last thing you may want to get your saddle checked out. sometimes when a horse develope more mucsle the saddle may start to pinch.

I am no vet but I hope this will help you. I apoplgize again for the long note


----------



## eventer89 (Apr 14, 2009)

Thanks for the tips. I wish I didn't spend $12 on a bottle of Absorbine.  I opened it to smell it, so now I can't return it. (The vetrolin smells good but this stuff stinks!) Ack.


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

I've been using Vetrolin for ~10 or 12 years without a problem. I even like the smell (LOL)


----------



## LDblackhorse (Nov 26, 2008)

Well you haven't wasted it.

Just get a bottle and mix it like in my last note.
You can put it on his legs after a hard work out.
You don't have to do it ever time but your horse will thank you after a long ride..etc.

So your money wasen't wasted.

Glad I could help


----------

